# CR1 Team vs. Look 555.



## emtee52 (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm looking to get a new road bike... these are the two bikes i'm looking at. I'm leaning towards the CR1, but was looking for some opinions on the pluses and minuses of each bike. Any insight is helpful! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jecjec81 (Jan 28, 2008)

I just got a Look 555! And I love it!


----------

